# Dentistry?



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Is there anyone from dentistry here? Need some guidance? 🙋


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

BDS here.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> BDS here.


Where did u get admission yar? Congragulations! 
Actually i wanted to know about the syllabus.. i got one from UHS website but it has it all mixed with MBBS. e.g i don't think we are going to be studying embryology in 1st year.


----------



## ahmedamerrch (Sep 13, 2015)

same here the uhs website doesnot specify clearly and there is no thread for starters for dental students like there is for medicine


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

ahmedamerrch said:


> same here the uhs website doesnot specify clearly and there is no thread for starters for dental students like there is for medicine


Exactly. I have been searching for BDS books and syllabus but i can't get anything. Even though there is lots of MBBS. They are both pretty good feilds and there should be somethinggg about dentistry. :red:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess you should PM @Umer Yamin. He might know, heard he is doing BDS from LMDC.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> I guess you should PM @Umer Yamin. He might know, heard he is doing BDS from LMDC.


Oh okay thankyou!

- - - Updated - - -

Also a question.. is dentistry from sharif better or from FMH? :red:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Not really. FMH is the 2nd best in terms of dentistry after CMH in punjab. The exact same reason I dropped Sharif in favor of FMH.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually, as far as BDS is concerned, FMH has the best Dentistry program, much better than CMH, because of more patients, variety of pathological cases and better faculty. CMH and LMDC's BDS is on the same level.

You guys may disagree, because you are still not in the field and just get on with the hype. Trust me, FMH's Dentistry program is second only to DeMontmorency in Punjab or maybe AFID (AMC). But, CMH Lahore's BDS program is still not as mature as FMH's.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

masterh bro, aren't we glad Shalamar doesn't have BDS? otherwise how difficult yours and our lives would be.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

escalations said:


> masterh bro, aren't we glad Shalamar doesn't have BDS? otherwise how difficult yours and our lives would be.


The thing is, FMH's BDS program is really that good. 

And, what made you bring Shalamar into it? Sarcasm aside, do you have any personal field knowledge? 
You still haven't stepped into the field of medicine and you think you know more. Lol! 

Have you even seen CMH Lahore's dentistry clinic? Just asking.

- - - Updated - - -

Or have you seen LMDC's Dental Hospital or FMH's?

- - - Updated - - -

My brother is an Assistant Professor in CMH Lahore College of Dentistry. Now you tell me, you know more than me? :roll:

- - - Updated - - -



Minzy said:


> Exactly. I have been searching for BDS books and syllabus but i can't get anything. Even though there is lots of MBBS. They are both pretty good feilds and there should be somethinggg about dentistry. :red:


In the first year itself, you will studying the same subjects and books as MBBS students with the addition of Oral Pathology as a subject.

You should be okay buying a B.D Chaurasia for Gross Anatomy, Janqueira or Laiq Hussain for Histology, K.L.M for Embryology and Tassaduq Hussain for Gen. Anatomy. For physiology, get Guyton only and get Chaturjee and Lippincott for Biochemistry. For Oral Pathology, get Big Robbins. However, ask my friend Umer Yamin, who is a student of BDS at LMDC, he is here on this forum.

- - - Updated - - -

These are the books that my brother studied way back when he was a student, to clear his BDS Professionals under UHS. He is now an Assistant Professor in CMH Lahore College of Dentistry.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Not really. FMH is the 2nd best in terms of dentistry after CMH in punjab. The exact same reason I dropped Sharif in favor of FMH.


Yeh same here.. i had second thoughts though but now i am glad i did it.

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Actually, as far as BDS is concerned, FMH has the best Dentistry program, much better than CMH, because of more patients, variety of pathological cases and better faculty. CMH and LMDC's BDS is on the same level.
> 
> You guys may disagree, because you are still not in the field and just get on with the hype. Trust me, FMH's Dentistry program is second only to DeMontmorency in Punjab or maybe AFID (AMC). But, CMH Lahore's BDS program is still not as mature as FMH's.


Now i am really glad that i went with FMH. I had no idea it was that good. And yes you are right, I am pretty new to the feild of dentistry. My grandfather was a dentist though so the only little information i have is due to him. 

Very happy to have selected FMH 

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> In the first year itself, you will studying the same subjects and books as MBBS students with the addition of Oral Pathology as a subject.
> 
> You should be okay buying a B.D Chaurasia for Gross Anatomy, Janqueira or Laiq Hussain for Histology, K.L.M for Embryology and Tassaduq Hussain for Gen. Anatomy. For physiology, get Guyton only and get Chaturjee and Lippincott for Biochemistry. For Oral Pathology, get Big Robbins. However, ask my friend Umer Yamin, who is a student of BDS at LMDC, he is here on this forum.
> 
> ...


We study embryology too?? :!: And everything about anatomy? Heart, vascular system etc? All of it? I thought it was just general anatomy and just related to brain, face and neck region. :?:!: 
Thankyouu about the books! This is the most information i have recieved yet


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

masterh said:


> The thing is, FMH's BDS program is really that good.
> 
> And, what made you bring Shalamar into it? Sarcasm aside, do you have any personal field knowledge?
> You still haven't stepped into the field of medicine and you think you know more. Lol!
> ...


I think you have me confused me with someone else as you have several theatrics going on with lot of people here . If you can show me even one post where I compared or suggested any dental college better or worse then other, I will actually agree you are a Master. Nor will you find me this or LMDC or Shalamar or CMH suck. I am glad your brother being a Dentist or Professor makes you an expert in Dentistry  as more then half my family being doctors did not make me one. However I didn't go the moon and yet I learned there is no oxygen there.
Simply put I know you are a Shalamar alumni and I know you love your college but its getting kind of childish the way you put down all other colleges. I wish Medical colleges were giving more of well rounded education besides just medicine.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

escalations said:


> I think you have me confused me with someone else as you have several theatrics going on with lot of people here . If you can show me even one post where I compared or suggested any dental college better or worse then other, I will actually agree you are a Master. Nor will you find me this or LMDC or Shalamar or CMH suck. I am glad your brother being a Dentist or Professor makes you an expert in Dentistry  as more then half my family being doctors did not make me one. However I didn't go the moon and yet I learned there is no oxygen there.
> Simply put I know you are a Shalamar alumni and I know you love your college but its getting kind of childish the way you put down all other colleges. I wish Medical colleges were giving more of well rounded education besides just medicine.


A. I was not mistaken.
B. I was not even talking to you, you just had to jump in with your sarcasm, so I guess someone else needs a well rounded education. You invited yourself into a tussle with me. Was I talking to you?
C. You didn't exactly tell me if you yourself have been to CMH, LMDC and FMH and seen their dental clinics/hospitals? 
D. I can compare because I am in the field, you are not. Or are you a doctor?
E. I think I just heaped FMH with praise.
F. Did I talk to you?

Just because you have different opinions than mine, that too immature as of the moment as you are still not in the field, doesn't mean that you start taking your frustration out like that when I wasn't even talking to you. You chose to pick a fight, I didn't.

- - - Updated - - -



Minzy said:


> Yeh same here.. i had second thoughts though but now i am glad i did it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes, you will study many systems other than the ones directly related to dentistry because you will be utilizing all that knowledge in Pharma and other clinical subjects later in the course of study.

Here's PMDC's Official Guide to BDS Course:
http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=06HF%2Blta1uc%3D&tabid=102&mid=556

- - - Updated - - -

And, FMH College of Dentistry is a really good college. Apart from the campus, which you already know about, it's BDS program is really top notch. Congratulations.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

My one liner joke that lit a fire in you was in reference to you praising FMH, only because Shalamar does not have BDS . This was because for last few days I have seen you pretty much bash every other Private Medical college in Lahore including CMH, LMDC and many more, so yes it was getting repetitive, I had to jump in.

You are totally missing the point. Neither did I say one was better than the other, nor did I give any opinion anywhere to show I am pretending to be an expert. I again challenge you to show me, where did I even suggest or state that this or that Dentistry program or that Medical College sucks. And yes I have visited CMH and LMDC but not FMH. I never gave an opinion not because I didn’t have one as I have spoken to students, graduates and Associate Professors of several colleges (related to me) but only because I don’t want to put down students who are studying in these colleges or have just gained admission in any of them. Not everyone thinks that one guy graduating from one college is an expert on all private medical colleges in Pakistan or as you put it "in the field". It is ok to praise your own college but I highly disapprove of the way you put down other colleges.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

escalations said:


> My one liner joke that lit a fire in you was in reference to you praising FMH, only because Shalamar does not have BDS . This was because for last few days I have seen you pretty much bash every other Private Medical college in Lahore including CMH, LMDC and many more, so yes it was getting repetitive, I had to jump in.
> 
> You are totally missing the point. Neither did I say one was better than the other, nor did I give any opinion anywhere to show I am pretending to be an expert. I again challenge you to show me, where did I even suggest or state that this or that Dentistry program or that Medical College sucks. And yes I have visited CMH and LMDC but not FMH. I never gave an opinion not because I didn’t have one as I have spoken to students, graduates and Associate Professors of several colleges (related to me) but only because I don’t want to put down students who are studying in these colleges or have just gained admission in any of them. Not everyone thinks that one guy graduating from one college is an expert on all private medical colleges in Pakistan or as you put it "in the field". It is ok to praise your own college but I highly disapprove of the way you put down other colleges.


*
"My one liner joke that lit a fire in you was in reference to you praising FMH, only because Shalamar does not have BDS"*

Lol!
First of all, based on your assumption, you decided to pick a fight. 

You totally are one frustrated person, because now you have got problems with me praising a genuinely good BDS program of FMH.

Now I shall tell you why FMH's BDS program is one of the best in Punjab:
1. Best faculty in Dentistry in Punjab after DeMontmorency College of Dentistry.
2. FMH's Dental Hospital is located in Lahore city (Shadman), no other medical college has a dental hospital in Lahore city. CMH is located in Cantt, and if you have been to CMH (if you have been), it is a 7 Marla single story compartment in CMH Lahore Hospital, which doesn't provide sufficient patient exposure because it does not get as much the variety of patients as FMH. Even LMDC's Dental Hospital is much bigger than CMH's (just telling) but, its located out of Lahore city so, that's a downside with it. 
3. CMH is not with UHS anymore and, LMDC and FMH's degree with UHS is automatically more prestigious and far better. LMDC and FMH both have good BDS programs (LMDC's MBBS isn't that great, and even its own graduates and students admit that, ask Umer Yamin from LMDC), FMH is just slightly better because of being in the heart of the city and having better clinical exposure. I rate CMH and LMDC equally after FMH or maybe LMDC's BDS higher than CMH's, because of the degree of UHS being better. But, FMH is really top notch, it just gets the beating because of it's awful campus, but the program itself is really good. The only two programs that are slightly better than FMH's are DeMontmorency and AFID (AMC) - as DeMont has the only Tertiary Dental Hospital in Lahore and AFID is the only Tertiary Dental Hospital in ISB/RWP region; rest all are below FMH's. 

I always have rationale when I say something. Like, AKU is the best MBBS program in the country. 

And dear miss frustrated, being in the field, I know the ground realities a lot more than you. I have been active in medical education since in the last 5 years, so I know a lot of things that perhaps others don't.

- - - Updated - - -

And, when people talk about rankings in particular (especially when they create their own), they should also be ready to digest the ground realities, and criticism from people who know a lot more about the field. It is as simple as that. You cannot just put University of Scranton above UPenn (Wharton), without someone shoving reality down your throat. 

Anyways, I don't want to prolong the argument. If you wish to, as they say "Apki Marzi"


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> A. I was not mistaken.
> B. I was not even talking to you, you just had to jump in with your sarcasm, so I guess someone else needs a well rounded education. You invited yourself into a tussle with me. Was I talking to you?
> C. You didn't exactly tell me if you yourself have been to CMH, LMDC and FMH and seen their dental clinics/hospitals?
> D. I can compare because I am in the field, you are not. Or are you a doctor?
> ...


Thankyou so much for your guidance! You are a big big help truly.. May Allah give u alot of success in your future.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minzy said:


> Thankyou so much for your guidance! You are a big big help truly.. May Allah give u alot of success in your future.


You are most welcome.  Thank you so much. Best of luck for your future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> You are most welcome.  Thank you so much. Best of luck for your future. :thumbsup:



Thankyou!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys umm I'm a bit worried after having read this thread lmao I got into Cmh for BDS and I really want an insight on what do to do during my four years of BDS like what are the main things that I need to focus what all exams I need to give like usmles and stuff just like an idea of what things other than BDS that I need to do in order to become a proper dentist


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

For dentistry its NBDE not USMLE. I have heard that its easier than USMLE but also that you'd have to study 2 years more to get the DDS degree.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

ayshasamad said:


> Hey guys umm I'm a bit worried after having read this thread lmao I got into Cmh for BDS and I really want an insight on what do to do during my four years of BDS like what are the main things that I need to focus what all exams I need to give like usmles and stuff just like an idea of what things other than BDS that I need to do in order to become a proper dentist


Don't be so stressed. You will get to know everything eventually after your classes start. There are no USMLEs for Dentists, there is NBDE after which you have to study in a Dental School again in US, so nobody bothers giving NBDE here in Pakistan. You can go to Europe or US for MSc and come back. That is all. 

And don't be stressed. Try to enjoy your 4 years of BDS.


----------



## NZ85 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey I am confused too. What is your aggregate?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I have heard a few people giving NBDE in america.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

To practice in Canada, there is an alternate route also instead of completing a updated degree program, google : "Equivalency process". It is an extremely tough process but you can go through the process and if unsuccessful the results can be used for admission to a Qualifying degree program so you are en route to conventional process in any case. I don't think there is such a process in US but I am not sure. Dentists make a lot more in money in Canada then doctors, due to healthcare being public and dental is not covered.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> I have heard a few people giving NBDE in america.


Not in Pakistan. Since, attending a Dental School all over again in USA would set you back Rs. 1-2 Crores (2-3 Years of DDS) depending on the university. And, that amount is not feasible for any Pakistani resident, unless either you have a Green Card with which you can take a Loan or you are a son of some filthy rich industrialist.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> Not in Pakistan. Since, attending a Dental School all over again in USA would set you back Rs. 1-2 Crores (2-3 Years of DDS) depending on the university. And, that amount is not feasible for any Pakistani resident, unless either you have a Green Card with which you can take a Loan or you are a son of some filthy rich industrialist.


If we do decide to go for NBDE.. do you have any idea about the process? (My khala has a green card so i think if i would give it there, it would be on loans)


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minzy said:


> If we do decide to go for NBDE.. do you have any idea about the process? (My khala has a green card so i think if i would give it there, it would be on loans)


NBDE stand for National Board Dental Examination
It has 2 parts and is conducted by American Dental Association (ADA). Both exams are conducted in America unlike, USMLE in which Step 1 and Step 2 CK are conducted in Pakistan. NBDE Part 1 is an MCQ exam (400 MCQs) of Basic Dental Science and NBDE Part 2 is a Clinical Exam, which is conducted over two days and is a mix of theory and practical. 
There is no scoring system for NBDE unlike USMLE, it is just a Pass/Fail exam. When you pass the NBDE (Both Parts) you are given a National Board Certificate which allows you to apply for "Advanced Standing Dental Programs" in different universities, all across USA, which are 2-3 years in length.

http://www.ada.org/~/media/JCNDE/pdfs/nbde01_examinee_guide.ashx
http://www.ada.org/~/media/JCNDE/pdfs/nbde02_examinee_guide.ashx

- - - Updated - - -



Minzy said:


> If we do decide to go for NBDE.. do you have any idea about the process? (My khala has a green card so i think if i would give it there, it would be on loans)


You can only get loans if you have a green card or if your Khala becomes your co-signer. But, usually the mark up/interest rate on loans is higher, for non citizens as FAFSA, Perkins and Stafford loans, which are government subsidized loans, aren't available for them.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Would it be different if we aren't going to america only? why not Canada/Australia/UK.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Would it be different if we aren't going to america only? why not Canada/Australia/UK.


Well, unfortunately BDS program of Pakistan is not well recognized all over the world, like MBBS. That is why, PMDC was suggesting that we make the BDS program of 5 years length, instead of 4 years, to fulfill the international criterion. However, that suggestion was not well received. 

You will go through a lot of hurdles and will have to spend a hefty (like really big sum) to get yourself in a position to practice in the US/Australia/UK/Canada. And, unfortunately even after spending so much, you are not guaranteed anything, some countries even don't have a streamlined way to induct/infuse foreign dentists in their countries. Like doctors, there is no acute shortage of dentists in the western world. 

However, you can easily get into MSc programs in Europe and even in North America, but getting a license to practice there, is next to impossible (sparing NBDE that too if you have a lot of money). You go for MSc for 1 year in your respective Dental discipline and then come back home. That's it.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Quite strange. I have heard alot of people clearing their NBDE from Pakistan and practicing there.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

If only PMDC increases the length of BDS from 4 years to 5 years, international doors for Pakistani dentists will open and, they shall find numerous opportunities abroad too. Infact, I heard that the 2 year Dental School readmission rule after NBDE, will not apply to Dentists from Pakistan if they increase the duration of their BDS program. 

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> Quite strange. I have heard alot of people clearing their NBDE from Pakistan and practicing there.


They might be GC Holders or just Filthy Rich. Not everyone is. 

- - - Updated - - -

Clearing NBDE is not tough. It is just a Pass/Fail exam. It's the readmission into Dental School policy that scares away everybody.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Readmission policy?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Readmission policy?


Readmission to a 2 Year Dental School program in US after NBDE.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

So if BDS becomes 5 year later on, then we (4 year) would also benefit from that?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> So if BDS becomes 5 year later on, then we (4 year) would also benefit from that?


Unfortunately not. 
You should just pray that, BDS gets of 5 years duration, in your time.

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.dawn.com/news/1174846

Please check this article, it should give you an idea of what benefits you will get if the BDS program is increased to 5 years. 

P.S. For UK I remember there is this council called General Dental Council (GDC) which takes registration exams for dentists too, but I don't know it's entire procedure.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

What is it about the readmission policy that scares everyone away?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> What is it about the readmission policy that scares everyone away?


The Tuition that you need to pay usually $ 50,000 to $ 70,000 per year and, could go up to $100,000 per year if you include the cost of living in America and other things. So, it roughly costs about Rs. 1.5 to 2 Crores. That is scary.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW,
Here are some other articles that will give you a detailed insight on the proposed 5 year BDS program:
http://www.dentalnewspk.com/debate-continues-over-extending-4-year-bds-to-5-year-dds-program/
http://nation.com.pk/national/28-Oct-2014/pmdc-recommends-bds-curriculum-revision


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Indeed that is, But do the students who pass NBDE get accepted into Dental schools in america? Like all of them?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Indeed that is, But do the students who pass NBDE get accepted into Dental schools in america? Like all of them?


Usually they do, because they have special "Advanced Standing Dental Programs" in different universities across USA, that cater to the Foreign Dentists only. They don't compete with American prospects for admissions.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, So the only thing that stands between Pakistani dentists and USA is the money . I guess it would all turn out the best later on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> Wow, So the only thing that stands between Pakistani dentists and USA is the money . I guess it would all turn out the best later on. Thanks for the help.


Spot On! :thumbsup:
Anytime.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

1st years study Oral Biology not Oral Pathology, Oral Pathology is a component of 3rd prof in BDS.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> Spot On! :thumbsup:
> Anytime.


Do you know anything about the advanced programs of candian schools? And their fee? They also offer advanced programs.

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> NBDE stand for National Board Dental Examination
> It has 2 parts and is conducted by American Dental Association (ADA). Both exams are conducted in America unlike, USMLE in which Step 1 and Step 2 CK are conducted in Pakistan. NBDE Part 1 is an MCQ exam (400 MCQs) of Basic Dental Science and NBDE Part 2 is a Clinical Exam, which is conducted over two days and is a mix of theory and practical.
> There is no scoring system for NBDE unlike USMLE, it is just a Pass/Fail exam. When you pass the NBDE (Both Parts) you are given a National Board Certificate which allows you to apply for "Advanced Standing Dental Programs" in different universities, all across USA, which are 2-3 years in length.
> 
> ...


Thankyouu! You replies are so much help! I had no idea about all this and also that there are specific colleges which have advanced placement options.

About the loan , how much is the interest rate? Dentists usually get paid really good in USA so isn't it easy to pay it off?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, every article i read on increasing an year of BDS is mentioned for academic year of 2015. Does that mean we are going in a 5 year BDS this year?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

There are quite alot of people who give the NDBE in Pakistan and do their DDS. There must be a co-signer to the loan so that it gets paid completely. About the interest I have heard that the Interest rates can not exceed 40% a year.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

The Federal student loan rates are around 5%, through private usually around 7 or 8% and payment is after your graduate. If you do get qualified, loan payment is manageable. You have to be a US or Canadian Citizen or permanent resident to obtain these loans or as Skandril suggested, someone has to cosign up for a private bank loan. That co-signer has to be a Citizen or Permanent Resident with good credit rating. I don't think students pay more then 10% APR on a loan but who knows.
Below links have a list of Canadian Dental Schools and also details about an alternate process applicable to Canada only. Many of the Pakistani Canadians go to US for studies also as there are limited number of Medical and Dental schools in Canada and competition is even fiercer.

Overview | National Dental Examining Board of Canada

Programs | National Dental Examining Board of Canada


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Once you clear the dental licensing exams there is not really any thing to worry about. licensing is pass or fail. Once you clear it it is mandatory that the board gives you admission in an advanced dental program in any dental school. One thing cannot be achieved without the other so it would be only natural for us that only the competition we face is in the licensing exam only.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> There are quite alot of people who give the NDBE in Pakistan and do their DDS. There must be a co-signer to the loan so that it gets paid completely. About the interest I have heard that the Interest rates can not exceed 40% a year.


40% a year is still alot. I hope its less then this.

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> Once you clear the dental licensing exams there is not really any thing to worry about. licensing is pass or fail. Once you clear it it is mandatory that the board gives you admission in an advanced dental program in any dental school. One thing cannot be achieved without the other so it would be only natural for us that only the competition we face is in the licensing exam only.


Are you sure that its mandatory? I have heard that its too competetive to get in dentistry school in US.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I might not be but what would the licensing exam be worth if we dont get admitted into a dental school in the US. what would the board do if we pass the licensing and dont get admitted. what would we be licensed to do if we pass the NBDE but dont get admitted. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> I might not be but what would the licensing exam be worth if we dont get admitted into a dental school in the US. what would the board do if we pass the licensing and dont get admitted. what would we be licensed to do if we pass the NBDE but dont get admitted. It doesn't make sense.


It doesn't but what if its just to practice in US and has nothing to do with getting admission in any dental school.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Wow, So the only thing that stands between Pakistani dentists and USA is the money . I guess it would all turn out the best later on. Thanks for the help.


i really wanted to do dentistry from the heart. my parents didn't agree and now i am gonna do mbbs.
best of luck and bds will turn out the best decision you made for yourself


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

lightning said:


> i really wanted to do dentistry from the heart. my parents didn't agree and now i am gonna do mbbs.
> best of luck and bds will turn out the best decision you made for yourself


I know many students from here go to study Dentistry in Pakistan as upon return you don't have to compete for a Residency position like MBBS, pass equivalency exams or study again with advance standing. Also some girls prefer to study BDS as there are no night duties and graveyard shifts. But finally heard from someone who wanted to dentistry from the heart .


----------

